

Alliance for Open Media: New Open Standard for Ultra High Definition - jbk
http://aomedia.org/press-release/alliance-to-deliver-next-generation-open-media-formats/

======
ocdtrekkie
Read this, and could immediately state: No major movie or television content
will ever be released in this format, whatever it turns out to be.

